# NOP report?



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 4, 2020)

Is there a listing I can generate that will tell me all the NOP product I have in the back room?  Sometimes, we get stuff in a repack that we don't carry and if it's not the DBO doing that day's push, it might not be recognized as such.  It gets back stocked and forgotten.
I've been finding some of it accidentally, but how do I find all of it?


----------



## RevLogRaven (Dec 5, 2020)

There was a report called Backroom Detail Report where you could sort by location and if it was on planogram or not. They recently replaced that one and I can't remember what the new report is called, but if you pull up the Backroom Detail Report in Greenfield I believe it will link you to the new report.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Greenfield , cards , type Backroom discontinued y voila .and you could actually make your own content.


----------

